# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Коллеге из Сербии нужна помощь.

## Mig-29

Друзья, наш коллега из Сербии, Драган Сузич служащий в сербских ВВС на МиГ-29, начинает проект по моделированию MiG-29(9-19P)SMT 1/48 от G.W.H.
Подробнее о старте проекта можно прочитать вот тут: http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_74193.html
Драган нуждается в определенной помощи. 
Вот что он написал мне:



> Мой друг, 
> Я нашел отличный сайт, где люди могут помочь с моим проектом. Не могли бы вы спросить их и опубликовать новую тему форума для моего проекта, потому что у меня нет возможности отправлять там сообщения. 
> Это сайт: 
> http://www.airforce.ru/content/ 
> Я думаю, что там люди могут помочь, и я видел, что вы их член. пожалуйста, помогите мне таким образом, они вас знают, и поговорят с вами, и они помогут вам. Пожалуйста, просто скопируйте мои слова из y сообщений и спросите их, что мне нужно. Пожалуйста. 
> 
> Пожалуйста, помогите мне закончить мой модельный комплект, это очень важно для меня, потому что я поставлю его рядом с нашим МиГ-29, потому что они оба воины против тероризма, и они самые красивые воздушные шары в мире, и это только мое вдохновение для этого хобби. Все остальное в этом хобби не имеет значения для меня, пока я не закончу этот проект, и все остальное для меня глупо, если я не смогу построить этот комплект модели. И я всерьез подумываю прекратить делать это хобби, если не найду, что мне нужно для моего проекта. Эти два МиГ-29 в 1/48 являются моими жизненными проектами ... вы знаете, как это чувство ... все остальное, что мне не нравится, только два МиГ-29, которые у меня есть на моей полке, и когда я вернулся с работать, чтобы наслаждаться этими двумя. 
> 
> Спасибо, мой брат. 
> Я жду вашего ответа в ожидании ...


Я так понимаю, что у екго нет возможности создавать сообщения на вашем форуме. Не могла бы администрация сайта предоставить нику *Драган_Сузич* достаточные для нормального общения права?
Заранее благодарен вам. 
С уважением Москаленко Дмитрий.

----------


## Драган

Спасибо, мой брат!!! Ты мне очень помог !!! Я здесь, теперь с вами.

----------

